# Problems with Bolt wireless setup



## bkc56 (Apr 29, 2001)

I'm one of the Series 1 refugees, and I received my new 1T Bolts today. I'm working through guided setup and hit a problem with the wireless config.

My router is a Linksys WRT54G2.

I've got my SSID and password correct. I know because one time I missed entering the password and got an error that it couldn't connect to the router.

The error I'm getting is various wordings on "there is a problem" and the code N07. One of the screens provided a link to tivo.com/help/N02 which has a lot of information (that didn't help, yet).

There's basically two paths for the IP address:

1 - Automatically from a DHCP server

Do you need to use a DHCP client ID on your network? *NO*
There is a problem with your network router. (NO7)
2 - Let me specify a static IP address (values pulled from "ipconfig /all" on my laptop)

IP Address. *192.168.1.10* (the rounter starts at 1.100 for dynamic IPs)
Subnet Mask. *255.255.255.0*
Gatewas Address. *192.168.1.1*
Primar DNS address. *75.75.75.75* (Comcast)
Alternate DNS address. *75.75.76.76*
There is a problem with the router on your home network. (N07)

I've rebooted the router and the Bolt as suggested. The router works fine as all the other computers/phones/etc can connect to it.

I haven't tried a LAN cable yet (not convenient) and would prefer to get the wireless working.

Any ideas?


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Wireless should work. But you may need to hook it up to ethernet and let it do a software update first. Sometimes TiVos ship with really old versions that have incompatibility with certain wireless setups.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

bkc56 said:


> I'm one of the Series 1 refugees, and I received my new 1T Bolts today. I'm working through guided setup and hit a problem with the wireless config.
> 
> My router is a Linksys WRT54G2.


What spec is your wireless network, Wireless-G?

What is the security setting for your wireless network? WPA2, WEP ???


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

rainwater said:


> Wireless should work. But you may need to hook it up to ethernet and let it do a software update first. Sometimes TiVos ship with really old versions that have incompatibility with certain wireless setups.


^^^this^^^

Was just popping-back in to make effectively the same comment.


----------



## bkc56 (Apr 29, 2001)

*rainwater*
I've plugged in a LAN cable, did the update, and still could not get wireless to work. I've gone back to LAN and it's downloading guide data now. Once everything is done and I can get to settings, I'll try wireless again.

Edit: with everything updated, I still can't get wireless to work. When I look at the wired network settings, all the numbers are identical to what I'm using (as listed above), it just doesn't work.

*krkaufman*
It's set to mixed, so B and G.
Security is set to WEP 64-bit, so a 10 digit key.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Perhaps running the network diagnostic would supply a more specific error to help find your problem.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

bkc56 said:


> *rainwater*
> I've plugged in a LAN cable, did the update, and still could not get wireless to work. I've gone back to LAN and it's downloading guide data now. Once everything is done and I can get to settings, I'll try wireless again.
> 
> Edit: with everything updated, I still can't get wireless to work. When I look at the wired network settings, all the numbers are identical to what I'm using (as listed above), it just doesn't work.
> ...


Hi,
Your router is getting more than a bit long in the tooth and the wireless settings you are using are pretty much totally insecure. 
According to Linksys there are at least 3 versions of this router. The most recent version appears to support wireless N and WPA2 personal encryption. Unless the rest of your wireless gear requires the use of b or g speeds, set it to N only, use WPA2 encryption, and try to set the cipher to AES only. 
Even if your other equipment requires the b or g, try it anyway just to see if you can then connect via the Bolt, after rebooting the router and the Bolt. Report your progress or lack of it here.
EDIT: Apparently the older versions of this router do not have wireless N, only B or G, but the other encryption and cipher is configurable, try using "G" only speed.
Consider investing in a newer router, you should be able to find a pretty decent dual band router used on Ebay in the $50 or less range. If interested just say so for recommendations.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

bkc56 said:


> 1 - Automatically from a DHCP server
> 
> Do you need to use a DHCP client ID on your network? *NO*
> There is a problem with your network router. (NO7)


Yes.



bkc56 said:


> 2 - Let me specify a static IP address (values pulled from "ipconfig /all" on my laptop)
> 
> IP Address. *192.168.1.10* (the rounter starts at 1.100 for dynamic IPs)
> Subnet Mask. *255.255.255.0*
> ...


Gateway Address. *192.168.1.1* _Correct. (if its your router address)_
Primary DNS address. *75.75.75.75* (Comcast) _This is incorrect because Tivo cannot get out of your network to find that DNS._ Use router address instead


----------



## bkc56 (Apr 29, 2001)

ThAbtO said:


> Yes.


If that "yes" means answer yes to the question. I tried that, but there's no name/ID so I have no idea what to provide.



> Primary DNS address. *75.75.75.75* (Comcast) _This is incorrect because Tivo cannot get out of your network to find that DNS._ Use router address instead


I tried the default value and a couple other things, and it didn't help.

BUT...

If items behind the router can't see the comcast DNS, then why does my computer (and the Tivo on LAN) list that as the DNS in ipconfig? It shouldn't see them either.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

I had this happen before on my Series 3 connected wireless. It has been working fine when I used my router address for my Global and DNS server addresses.

Your router should be able to redirect those server afterwards.

You may want to assign it a fixed IP address, which is possible, either setting in your router, assign IP to the MAC's address -or- under the Tivo's wireless options. Just make sure its an address greater than 192.168.1.100 as your router is set for > 1.100.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

bkc56 said:


> If items behind the router can't see the comcast DNS, then why does my computer (and the Tivo on LAN) list that as the DNS in ipconfig? It shouldn't see them either.


Because you have set those addresses as the DNS addresses in your router. If you let it get the DNS addresses from your ISP, the devices on your network will use your router as a DNS server.

Unless your router lacks that ability. You also can connect your computer directly to your modem to see that DNS address. Years ago I set my DNS address on my router to 8.8.8.8 since I heard Google had better performance. It didn't.

Set your router to use your ISP for DNS. It's safer.


----------



## bkc56 (Apr 29, 2001)

JoeKustra said:


> Set your router to use your ISP for DNS. It's safer.


Those are the DNS settings for Comcast: https://www.whatsmydns.net/dns/usa/comcast.html and http://dns.xfinity.com/

But I've tried it both with the Comcast values and just pointing to the router in the Tivo settings.

And for the post above, I have tried using a static IP addresses specified in the Tivo settings (the router doesn't support MAC address IP assignments).

Perhaps tonight I'll open up the second Bolt and try connecting it just to prove it's a router or configuration issue and not bad wireless hardware in the first Bolt.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

bkc56 said:


> Those are the DNS settings for Comcast: https://www.whatsmydns.net/dns/usa/comcast.html and http://dns.xfinity.com/
> 
> But I've tried it both with the Comcast values and just pointing to the router in the Tivo settings.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry for not being more clear. The option in my router is "Use ISP for DNS" and that's one option. The other option is to use DNS addresses you manually input. Seems your router is not the same. All four of my TiVo boxes and five Mini boxes use automatic settings for all internet access. I do have reservations for the TiVo boxes using media bridges.


----------



## bkc56 (Apr 29, 2001)

I pulled out the second Bolt tonight, tried to run setup, and hit the same problem with wireless connectivity. I'm inclined to believe it is not a hardware issue.

So unless someone has any other good ideas to try...

I think the least expensive and least disruptive solution is to buy a couple longer LAN cables so I can use wired connections going forward. The space behind the entertainment center is already such a maze, what's two more cabled?


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

bkc56 said:


> I pulled out the second Bolt tonight, tried to run setup, and hit the same problem with wireless connectivity. I'm inclined to believe it is not a hardware issue.
> 
> So unless someone has any other good ideas to try...
> 
> I think the least expensive and least disruptive solution is to buy a couple longer LAN cables so I can use wired connections going forward. The space behind the entertainment center is already such a maze, what's two more cabled?


You might want to take two minutes and check out this youtube video, 



If you do any banking, bill paying online, take it seriously. Kids these days like to play around with hacking just for the fun of it. Also more than one person has been accused of illegal downloads for failing to properly secure their routers.
For you, buying a couple of Ethernet cables may resolve your connectivity issue, but there is also a small chance that with a more secure wireless setting you may also find that your Bolt will connect ok. Worth a try considering the price is zero and you may find yourself with a much more secure wireless network.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

bkc56 said:


> I pulled out the second Bolt tonight, tried to run setup, and hit the same problem with wireless connectivity. I'm inclined to believe it is not a hardware issue.
> 
> So unless someone has any other good ideas to try...
> 
> I think the least expensive and least disruptive solution is to buy a couple longer LAN cables so I can use wired connections going forward. The space behind the entertainment center is already such a maze, what's two more cabled?


It would help your entire network to at least get a semi modern router. WPA2 and AES has been around for a very long time. I can't even remember the last time I used WEP. Even the cheap $25 router I set up at my GFs house seven years ago didn't use those.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

bkc56 said:


> So unless someone has any other good ideas to try...
> 
> I think the least expensive and least disruptive solution is to buy a couple longer LAN cables so I can use wired connections going forward. The space behind the entertainment center is already such a maze, what's two more cabled?


If you can route the cables out of the way such that you're not tripping over them and they are not a prohibitive eyesore to one or more members of the household, this is DEFINITELY the way to go -- especially since this would enable you to use the BOLT to create a MoCA network on your coax lines, if needed or desired. (One of the BOLTs could then network via coax, rather than Ethernet, if desired.)

(Though I'm on board with those suggesting you might want to bump-up the speed & security of that wireless router, when you can. There are some pretty cheap alternatives, short of the top-end wireless gateways with 16 antennas.)


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

krkaufman said:


> There are some pretty cheap alternatives, short of the top-end wireless gateways with 16 antennas.


I only have 8.


----------

